# Simple recipe using molasses?



## Dirk101 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been storing 300g of unrefined molasses sugar for a while now because I had no recipe to use it in, until realizing recently that I could try and ask for recipe suggestions from more experienced users here.

I'm looking to make anything sweet, but I'd like the recipe to be as simple as possible because I've never tried molasses-based sweets. I want to try something with as little loss of ingredients as possible in the worst case that I find that it's irreconcilably not to my taste.

Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 3, 2013)

Since Christmas is not far away, why not make Gingerbread? Either cookies or cake.

Gingerbread men - All recipes UK

By the way, you can substitiute molasses in any recipe that calls for treacle.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2013)

Try these.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/old-fashioned-molasses-cookies-78132.html


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f102/iso-dark-moist-gingerbread-recipe-81810.html


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/parkin-87578-2.html


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2013)

Love both the cookies and gingerbread.  Gingersnaps are also another form of cookie.  I'm not much of a baker, but have successfully made all of these.

Crushed ginger cookies also make a really nice crust for pumpkin pie, use 2 1/2 cups crushed ginger cookies (whatever you might have left over if you bake the cookies, best if they're crisp, not soft) and 6 T. melted butter, press into a pie or tart pan, bake at 350° for 10 to 12 minutes.  Pour in your favorite pumpkin pie filling recipe and bake.

Gingerbread is lovely served with warm apple sauce or apple butter, or caramel sauce.  Or caramel apple sauce. Or whipped cream.


----------



## Dirk101 (Dec 4, 2013)

I've saved all recipes, but unfortunately I am limited by what are exotic ingredients where I live: treacle, golden syrup, shortening and bacon fat.

Steve, I've only ever heard of treacle, but looking into it, is it actually molasses in syrup form? And would I substitute them at a proportion of 1:1?

Aunt Bea, from your first recipe, what is AP flour?

And Dawgluver, I can almost taste that ginger cookie crusted pumpkin pie .

Edit: Aunt Bea, I've just now noticed your comment in the recipe that one can substitute bacon fat with margarine.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2013)

AP flour is All Purpose flour.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 4, 2013)

Dirk101 said:


> Steve, I've only ever heard of treacle, but looking into it, is it actually molasses in syrup form? And would I substitute them at a proportion of 1:1?


Treacle and molasses are not 100% the same, but they are very close in flavor and completely interchangeable in recipes. All I'm suggesting is that if you run across a recipe with treacle in the list of ingredients, you can use your molasses instead.

Treacle is very popular in Britain.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey, Dirk, I think a lot of us are assuming you're somewhere in Great Britain.  Can you give us a general idea as to what country you are in?  It might give us a better idea as to what's available to you.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know what molasses sugar is.  Here in the states, molasses is a syrup.  I wonder if yours is similar to our brown sugar.  If so, I would sub it for some of the white sugar in a recipe, and enjoy the additional flavor.


----------



## Dirk101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks taxlady.

Steve, I actually will use molasses instead of treacle, but I could use some guidance in how to substitute them. Do I merely use the same volumes? Meaning 100ml treacle would be the same as 100ml molasses.

Dawgluver, I completely understand your request, but in truth I prefer to omit mentioning my country because I've had unpleasant experiences in the past because of this. I'll keep the details for myself, but I will mention that it's not in the UK .


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 5, 2013)

Dirk101 said:


> Steve, I actually will use molasses instead of treacle, but I could use some guidance in how to substitute them. Do I merely use the same volumes? Meaning 100ml treacle would be the same as 100ml molasses.


Yes, exactly. It's a one-to-one substitution.


----------

